
Any lawyer contact to sue an Incubator/Accelerator? - reza362
I worked with a Billionaire in his Incubator&#x2F;Accelerator, and delivered on all milestones. He delayed the process with different excuses and then did not invest and wasted my time for more than a year. What is best way to approach this?
======
mdorazio
Did you and the billionaire both sign a written agreement stipulating
mandatory investment upon completion of agreed-upon milestones? Do you also
have clear documentation showing that you delivered the milestones to the
satisfaction of the billionaire? If yes to both, find a local contracts lawyer
and give them a call. If no to either, you are unlikely to do more than waste
your money/time and should treat it as a shitty learning experience not to
trust people in these situations.

